# Randy Bachman & Canadianbreed Custom Builds



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Canadianbreed is pleased to announce that Randy Bachman & Canadianbreed are on a journey to build 2 Custom builds based on his desire for a unique guitar that will overshadow his current collection. I met with Randy at the Oakville Vinyl Tap show series and took detailed measurements from his 59 chambered Les Paul. We discussed finish and aspects that would be key in making this his #1 guitar. The second custom build will be identical and will be raffled off as a fund raiser. This whole venture was made possible by Dave Brinton who met him last March and had one of my guitars signed by Randy.

I will be posting this build in progress at a later date. Be rest assured you will like what you see.

Bill Scheltema

http://www.facebook.com/Canadianbreed

View attachment 2455

View attachment 2456

View attachment 2457

View attachment 2458

View attachment 2459

View attachment 2460

View attachment 2461


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Wow, what a chance! Enjoy this new journey!


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

are the updates going to be on here, or Facebook?


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

*Randy Bachman build*

Ill likely post regularly on FB but since the posts will be heoken up by othe build updates I ll post here for better continuity.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

congrats Bill, glad I follow you on FB too.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Bill, that is awesome.

congrats and cant wait to see more updates.


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Ok here are some initial shots of the neck. This is the neck in its roughed out form and trussrod install. It will be getting a 59 LP shape based off of the measurements I took from Randy's neck.

As to specs: here are some. The neck and body are white Limba and the top is flamemaple which will be carved. The body will be chambered to reduce weight. The back of the body will be carved as well.

View attachment 2463

View attachment 2464

View attachment 2465

View attachment 2466


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS Bill !!

What an honour !

Looking forward to following this thread.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Bill Scheltema said:


> Ok here are some initial shots of the neck. This is the neck in its roughed out form and trussrod install. It will be getting a 59 LP shape based off of the measurements I took from Randy's neck.
> 
> As to specs: here are some. The neck and body are white Limba and the top is flamemaple which will be carved. The body will be chambered to reduce weight. The back of the body will be carved as well.
> 
> ...


What is that gorgeous piece of wood sitting next to it?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Congrats Bill, great opportunity and exposure for you and Canadian Breed!

That other build is another redwood carve top of Bills design blam.
That one and a chambered one with an "F" hole are in the building stages.


----------



## Mike Potvin (Apr 30, 2009)

That's fantastic news Bill, congratulations! I just saw Randy's Vinyl Tap show here in Ottawa last week.

Mike


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm looking forward to following this build Bill. I'll bet those dimensions will be going into the vault for future considerations when your finished.

Where do I buy a ticket for the 2nd one? OK, I know it's a little early but please let us know when the time comes.


----------



## Jaybo (Jun 3, 2010)

That's awesome. Looking forward to watching this build.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Now I am really going to move into your shop!!! Will I need to bring a cot?


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Thank you all, I'm sure your all about as excited as I am. This was in the works since last March. Saturday there was a window of opportunity and I went for it.

Teaser shot.
View attachment 2469


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

SG Paul hybrid????


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

*Blam*

That lower horn is remimisent of the SG your correct there. Only in that one area though


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

Very, very cool project!


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

BeachBob

It sure is. I listen to 103.9 the "More Radio" station out of Woodstock/London and they play BTO and the Guess who every half hr it seems, a touch of inspiration.

Bill


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Bill, I may be getting a little bit ahead of things here but will you be winding your own pickups for this guitar or did Randy specifly a particular manufacturers model of pickup he wanted in this? Very cool BTW.


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Kenmac said:


> Bill, I may be getting a little bit ahead of things here but will you be winding your own pickups for this guitar or did Randy specifly a particular manufacturers model of pickup he wanted in this? Very cool BTW.


They will be my Scheltone wound P90's I think. I will really need to look at it considering the hum factor. 

Bill


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Very cool!

Congratulations, Bill.

I love following your build threads.


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

dodgechargerfan said:


> Very cool!
> 
> Congratulations, Bill.
> 
> I love following your build threads.


Thanks alot, this one will be a fun one for sure.

Bill


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

*Randy Bachmans Canadianbreed Custom build*

Here is a teaser of the backside carve. Theres even some slight figure in that Limba, more on the bottom half.
Its down to 4lbs 5oz.
Total weight of the guitar has to be under 8 lbs. as per Randy's request. Good thing White Limba is light to begin with.


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

*Randy Bachmans Canadianbreed Custom build*

Heres a quick shot of Randy's rosewood fingerboard all machined true.


----------



## Jimi D (Oct 27, 2008)

Very, very cool... and deserved... congrats Bill! I'm sure Randy will be thrilled with the guitars... 

I love Randy; the guy's a Canadian icon and such a gentle man. He's really a National Treasure.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

The gas is going to kill me watching this 

If you end up looking for noiseless P90's word is the Kinman stuff is outstanding. He really seems to have retained the P90 vibe while getting rid of the hum.


----------



## Dan578867 (Jun 7, 2012)

A. I Love Vinyl Tap
B. So would love to meet him.
C. This is wicked.
Dan


----------



## The Lullaby (Dec 8, 2010)

Use your P90s and sneak a dummycoil in there somewhere. Bang!


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

I am working on a couple ideas. I'd like to stay with my own winds as a way to present a full custom package so to speak and not just grabbing a neck here a body there and pups then slap my name on it and say hey I make custom guitars.


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Here's another Randy Bachman builds teaser. I spent a few minutes fitting the neck. This build was actually started last year so some of it was already done to a point. It looks killer.


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

So I can't keep you guys waiting forever so here is Randy's guitar in its present state. I am waiting on inlays and frets in order to get the neck ready to glue in place. I also need to do the F-Holes and top trimming and binding.

Its not a completely new idea, some may love it, some may hate it. There are others out there but we tweaked the shape some for visual balance such as redoing the lower horn which has an SG kinda vibe and a wide 17" girth reminiscent of an ES335. So far its real balanced. Don't even ask about the scroll. I also have a non scroll version too. So far Randy is real excited and were already talking about another idea.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

wow. looks pretty cool, bill

reminds me of this build over at MLP


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

I don't recall seeing an F5 guitar build before. Interesting.


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Thanks guys, cool violin guitar Blam. There are a couple out there. There was a jazz guy that played one who was in a recent guitarplayer article, he was recently deceased.


----------



## Dan578867 (Jun 7, 2012)

Bill Scheltema said:


> Thanks guys, cool violin guitar Blam. There are a couple out there. There was a jazz guy that played one who was in a recent guitarplayer article, he was recently deceased.


Thats alot of work on that guitar (Bling is what others would say). Beautiful work so far Bill for Randy I really like the scroll on the body and the F5 headstock. I would love on personally but i dont need it.
Dan


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Bill Scheltema said:


> So I can't keep you guys waiting forever so here is Randy's guitar in its present state. I am waiting on inlays and frets in order to get the neck ready to glue in place. I also need to do the F-Holes and top trimming and binding.
> 
> Its not a completely new idea, some may love it, some may hate it. There are others out there but we tweaked the shape some for visual balance such as redoing the lower horn which has an SG kinda vibe and a wide 17" girth reminiscent of an ES335. So far its real balanced. Don't even ask about the scroll. I also have a non scroll version too. So far Randy is real excited and were already talking about another idea.


I can see it's going to be a beautiful guitar when it is finished.

I have two questions if you don't mind answering them for me.

1) What is the neck width going to be at the nut?
2) Why the little "horn" at bottom of the body?

Thanks, Steadfastly


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Steadfastly said:


> I can see it's going to be a beautiful guitar when it is finished.
> 
> I have two questions if you don't mind answering them for me.
> 
> ...


Nut width is 1-11/16 
Randy wanted it since its part of the F5 design shape


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Bill Scheltema said:


> Nut width is 1-11/16
> Randy wanted it since its part of the F5 design shape


Thanks, Bill. I thought he may have wanted a little wider neck since I believe he has large hands like me but I'm only going on what they look like in a video.


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Ok so here is a shot of the faceplate veneer, its flame anigre.


----------



## The Lullaby (Dec 8, 2010)

Its going to be freakin' awesome.


----------



## Jaybo (Jun 3, 2010)

That looks really awesome. Must have been pretty tricky doing that scroll!


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Jaybo said:


> That looks really awesome. Must have been pretty tricky doing that scroll!


Its a work of patience and needle files at this point. Its a satisfying process though.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Bill Scheltema said:


> So I can't keep you guys waiting forever so here is Randy's guitar in its present state. I am waiting on inlays and frets in order to get the neck ready to glue in place. I also need to do the F-Holes and top trimming and binding.
> 
> Its not a completely new idea, some may love it, some may hate it. There are others out there but we tweaked the shape some for visual balance such as redoing the lower horn which has an SG kinda vibe and a wide 17" girth reminiscent of an ES335. So far its real balanced. Don't even ask about the scroll. I also have a non scroll version too. So far Randy is real excited and were already talking about another idea.


I'm an unabashed traditionalist when it comes to guitar design but that thing is awesome. What an incredible work of art, Bill!


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Roryfan said:


> I'm an unabashed traditionalist when it comes to guitar design but that thing is awesome. What an incredible work of art, Bill!


Amazing reaction man. Im very stoked about this build of course. You guys are a great motivator to strive for excellence in my work. Cant wait to here Randy play her.


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Heres a little update, I just cutout the fholes. They will be bound in w/b/w 3ply.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Looks awesome bill


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Looking great Bill, I can't wait to see the burst go on this.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

To me, it looks like it has a bit of influence from the legendary D'Angelico guitars of the past. I love those big ole arch top jazz boxes. Stunning work Bill!


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Jim DaddyO said:


> To me, it looks like it has a bit of influence from the legendary D'Angelico guitars of the past. I love those big ole arch top jazz boxes. Stunning work Bill!


Thank you very much,it means alot to be compared to the greats.

Just did Randy's inlay, well part of it there's more to it but this is the more intracate part.


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Just a little video update,

[video=youtube;wxRpEEI0wAw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wxRpEEI0wAw[/video]


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2013)

T'was nice of you to bring it to the Elmira guitar show.
Pictures don't do it justice. Seeing it in person was
quite the blast. Oh .. and nice to meet you Bill.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Wish I could have went to the show, but was cleaning the yard after the ice storm. The guitar is looking great Bill, thanks for the update.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I can't wait to see this one come together!

Thanks for the update Bill.


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

So I am back on Randy's build for a bit. Want to get this done of course, so I am at the binding stage. While I was machining the channels what should I hear coming from th radio but my favourite BTO song, Let it Ride.


----------



## Dan578867 (Jun 7, 2012)

Bill do you have any other photos or news?

Dan


----------

